# Why do women wear makeup?



## JamieL (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello ladies,

As a guy, I'd like to know why women wear makeup? I don't mean any disrespect and I'm here to learn from you but I just don't understand why women are obsessed with products that are filled with hormone disrupting, cancer causing chemicals (according to several studies). Is it because you think that men won't find you pretty without makeup? Is it because of your own insecurities?

Thanks.


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2010)

Well as another guy... I wear makeup to look pretty!!! Prettier.... Pretterish.... and I don't have any insecurities... Just ask my wife!! lol


----------



## magosienne (Sep 8, 2010)

Well if you look pretty with makeup, it's certainly a boost for your self confidence, but i don't think we wear makeup for our own insecurities.

For myself, because i have rosacea, some acne to cover, and just because i like applying makeup. It's fun and it's removable






I think the modern society also expects women to wear makeup, be made up, like it's part of being a woman (i mean this as an assumption of a social role).

About men finding women pretty with makeup, i think it's a personal opinion, but i would wear makeup on a date for example because looking your best is part of the seduction.


----------



## JamieL (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always wondered if women are really that liberated. Everything about the modern woman is fake: fake hair colour, fake boobs, fake nails, fake tan, fake lips, fake eyelashes, fake skin etc. Ok, some will say they don't have all these things, but you still feel the need to paint your faces in order to feel presentable to the world. Women aren't liberated, they're slaves to the cosmetics industry who makes billions of dollars off of women's insecurities.

The companies that market these products are basically saying that women are naturally ugly and need to wear chemicals on their faces in order to be presentable. They won't tell you that directly, but that is the message: women are ugly without makeup. Isn't that pathetic?

I also get the feeling women are extremely misinformed about men when it comes to makeup. I'm spilling the beans here and telling you ladies that yes men like to look at women like Kim Kardashian and Megan Fox but they don't respect them. They find these women attractive in a superficial sense... they see them as women who are desperate for male attention and can be easily manipulated. When we look at women who are all dolled up, it screams INSECURITY and EASY. We see that they don't find themselves pretty enough to be confident about their natural looks.


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2010)

For not wanting to disrespect your doing a pretty bad job of it! So what is your agenda anyway? guys do not come onto makeup forums and start ranting just because they "want to know why women wear makeup".

Why do guys wear clothes??? I've always wanted to know that. Especially jeans! I'm bet your wearing denim right now? Lol


----------



## Jazzie (Sep 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've always wondered if women are really that liberated. Everything about the modern woman is fake: fake hair colour, fake boobs, fake nails, fake tan, fake lips, fake eyelashes, fake skin etc. Ok, some will say they don't have all these things, but you still feel the need to paint your faces in order to feel presentable to the world. Women aren't liberated, they're slaves to the cosmetics industry who makes billions of dollars off of women's insecurities. 
The companies that market these products are basically saying that women are naturally ugly and need to wear chemicals on their faces in order to be presentable. They won't tell you that directly, but that is the message: women are ugly without makeup. Isn't that pathetic?

I also get the feeling women are extremely misinformed about men when it comes to makeup. I'm spilling the beans here and telling you ladies that yes men like to look at women like Kim Kardashian and Megan Fox but they don't respect them. They find these women attractive in a superficial sense... they see them as women who are desperate for male attention and can be easily manipulated. When we look at women who are all dolled up, it screams INSECURITY and EASY. We see that they don't find themselves pretty enough to be confident about their natural looks.

I like to think that I know men pretty well so here is my take on it. I don't wear makeup for men. I'm sorry to say that men have nothing to do with it. I am married and my husband and I have been together 23 years and he could care less if I wear makeup or not. If it makes me happy and I don't bother him (as in talk to him about it) then he is happy for me. I wear makeup because I like it.I also get the feeling that you are misinformed about women. I for one don't think about what men like. I really don't care what men or anyone else thinks about me and my makeup. My makeup is one thing that I can do for me. It's not about my husband, my children or my family and friends. It's my own little paradise.

Your statement about the companies that market these products to women in my opinion is off. For this to be true you would also have to say that women are stupid. You describe us (women) almost as being complete jackasses with a few bucks to spend and that's not the case.

I understand your point of view but maybe you should consider a theory on the subject that doesn't involve women being obsessed with what men think and how to please them. I really donâ€™t know any women that think about me in that light.

When you start to think thoughts like women being slaves, insecure and naturally ugly I think that you should take a break from thinking and have a Klondike bar.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 8, 2010)

What's with the low opinion of women?


----------



## Andi (Sep 8, 2010)

I do sometimes think that I am just the kind of "target" the makeup industry wants. I donÂ´t see myself as beautiful without makeup. Cute, but not beautiful. And in my eyes, cute isnÂ´t enough, so if I can put makeup on to look better (mainly to myself) then I will.

I disagree with the statement about Megan Fox &amp; Kim Kardasian-type women who wear "too much makeup". First of all, both women are naturally beautiful without it. Second, they are always in the public eye and need to look presentable to keep up their sexy image.

Third, any guy who thinks that women who put that kind of effort into their appearance are "easy" probably has no clue about women to begin with.


----------



## hwangsara (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys are forgetting that makeup helps bring out the natural beauty of a person. I wear it to define myself. I used to not makeup but now I do because all my products will expire and I like seeing my eyes pop! I like by a simple technique like tight lining helps bring out my eyes. Makeup is not just hiding imperfections, but also bringing out the natural beauty.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 8, 2010)

i wear it because I go from plain without to stunning with it on.


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's with the low opinion of women? Probably can't find a girl friend? Decided to come take it out on us... Lol


----------



## JamieL (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 2 year old baby girl and I must admit that I'm terrified of her ending up like the young women of today. You look at all the women's magazines and it's all about finding a man, makeup and shopping. It's no wonder modern women become increasingly unhappy and insecure as they age because their whole lives are about their exterior!

My mother who is 53, never wore any makeup and women keep asking her what her secret is for beautiful skin and she just tells them that she never wears makeup and she swears that it has kept her skin beautiful throughout the years. She takes great care of it and protects it from the sun (UV rays are responsible for 80-90% of skin aging which is something cosmetics companies don't tell you). I've always admired her for being a natural looking woman and my wife is like her although she sometimes wears a little bit of makeup on those rare special occasions. My wife is 35, I'm 28 and her skin is also amazing so I'm totally buying the idea that makeup + UV damage from tanning age the skin significantly.

What about all those gender bending chemicals in makeup? Nobody is concerned with that? There are studies showing that these chemicals affect the endocrine system of teenage girls and women who are pregnant. A woman who works for my wife and wears a lot of foundation makeup has an 8 year old daughter who got her period for the first time last month. I'm not saying that the makeup during the pregnancy is responsible but it may have been.

The beauty industry is a 35 billion dollar a year industry and most consumers are women. Can you imagine how rich and powerful women would be if they used all that money to start women-owned businesses or getting their Ph.Ds? While women spend hours playing with makeup, talking about makeup and spending money on makeup, men start businesses and rule the world. I'm not saying that to be sexist, I want to empower women and I want to empower my little girl. Women are naturally beautiful. If men don't need makeup than neither do women. It's all social brainwashing. Women aren't uglier than men and yet that's what most women unconsciously believe.


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2010)

If you believe that men rule the world.. Your not paying attention.. And if your children are like mine or any others... They will not have their destiny decided by you and your wife. Each person picks their own path.. And doesn't have the right to force their opinions on any one else... You have the right to your opinions as fanatical as they seem to me and I respect that right but I disagree..

Ohh and this is a drama free forum... If this gets out of hand I will shut it down... But I bet the girls over at MakeupAlley would love to chat with you some?


----------



## JamieL (Sep 9, 2010)

I know my little girl will do whatever she wants and that's ok, I just want her to know that she is beautiful the way she is. If you feel like my valuing women's natural beauty over fake, manufactured "beauty" is fanatical, then I'm sorry but that's a very pathetic mindset. But I'll leave you alone. Take care ladies xxx


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My mother who is 53, never wore any makeup and women keep asking her what her secret is for beautiful skin and she just tells them that she never wears makeup and she swears that it has kept her skin beautiful throughout the years. She takes great care of it and protects it from the sun (UV rays are responsible for 80-90% of skin aging which is something cosmetics companies don't tell you). I've always admired her for being a natural looking woman and my wife is like her although she sometimes wears a little bit of makeup on those rare special occasions. My wife is 35, I'm 28 and her skin is also amazing so I'm totally buying the idea that makeup + UV damage from tanning age the skin significantly. *My mother is 44 and has great skin. When she was a teenager up until she had my brother and I, she would wear makeup everyday. Not just light makeup but heavy foundation, blush, eyeshadow, lipstick, EVERYTHING! But she always washed off her makeup at night, toned if needed to, moisturized properly, and uses UVA and UVB protection. Her sisters (there are about 6 of them that use makeup alot) and her mother also have beautiful skin but they took care of it too. I also think they have really good genes cause they all have great skin (makeup wearing or not) and look younger than their actual age. So I don't think makeup has to do much, if anything, with aging or ruining someone's skin faster, but it has to do with how well you take care of it and DNA. To me, I like makeup cause it's fun. It's a hobby. Kinda like how people buy video games, go to the movies, paint, etc. We could definitely do better things with our money and time, but it's not like it's hurting anyone and it makes us happy so why not?**
*


----------



## divadoll (Sep 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know my little girl will do whatever she wants and that's ok, I just want her to know that she is beautiful the way she is. If you feel like my valuing women's natural beauty over fake, manufactured "beauty" is fanatical, then I'm sorry but that's a very pathetic mindset. But I'll leave you alone. Take care ladies xxx I'm glad that you will make her feel like you will love her no matter what and think she is beautiful but somethings she will do for herself and not for any man. We are many in this forum so we won't be alone but thank you. I really hope you will always make your daughter feel special all her life because that's a father's duty.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:
Hello ladies,
As a guy, I'd like to know why women wear makeup? I don't mean any disrespect and I'm here to learn from you but I just don't understand why women are obsessed with products that are filled with hormone disrupting, cancer causing chemicals (according to several studies). Is it because you think that men won't find you pretty without makeup? Is it because of your own insecurities?

Thanks.

for the same reason people eat foods filled with hormone interupting, cancer causing foods. We like the products and just because something could potentially increase your odds of cancer does not deter us.


----------



## StakeEdward (Sep 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The beauty industry is a 35 billion dollar a year industry and most consumers are women. Can you imagine how rich and powerful women would be if they used all that money to start women-owned businesses or getting their Ph.Ds? While women spend hours playing with makeup, talking about makeup and spending money on makeup, men start businesses and rule the world. I'm not saying that to be sexist, I want to empower women and I want to empower my little girl. Women are naturally beautiful. If men don't need makeup than neither do women. It's all social brainwashing. Women aren't uglier than men and yet that's what most women unconsciously believe. Wait. What? Women who like to wear makeup don't get PhD's or start businesses as a result of spending time on their makeup? That is sexist.
As for "fake skin," you said your wife has perfect skin as well as your mom. Great - but many of us don't, and it doesn't have as much to do with makeup as you might think. I am not going to walk around with a bright red face and acne scars if I don't have to. I wear foundation as part of my insecurity, yes, but what is that insecurity based on? The fact that many people will judge someone else with bad skin as being unattractive or at least not the best they could be. I see nothing wrong with concealing imperfections.

Regarding the rest of my face, I do that because it's fun. Simple as that. Part of it is a desire to look prettier, but most of it is because I like doing it. Just as a note, most days I go to class only wearing foundation and blush (to make my skin look better). I only wear shadow when I have time in the morning...tell me how that means I'll never get my master's degree?


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just have to say that I read this thread with my mouth wide open in aw. I'm utterly shocked that someone would join the forum just to tell us that what we do is superficial. 

I love makeup. I love everything about and I'm sure that's how just about everyone else feels too. I won't go out without makeup on, and I realise this is my own insecurities, but like the post before me says this is due to what other people have said to and about me when I was younger. I was picked on all through school because I wasn't as "pretty" as the barbie dolls that hung off the footy jocks. I never wore makeup until I left school, and when I did start wearing it I received compliments. I feel naked without it, but on the most part I just enjoy putting my makeup on. I think it is unfair to assume that everyone wears makeup due to their insecurities. There are girls on this forum with literally perfect skin and they still wear makeup. I don't know where I'm going with this but I had to put my two bobs in. :]


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 9, 2010)

You label way to much in my book.

Make-up will never die out, so it will reach your daughter in some shape or form. She will admire ladies who are pretty and get the pretty boys. She will wonder what it's like to be someone else or to see if anything will change if she tries something new. That's part of life when she picks up a lipstick and smear "cancer" all over her lips.

Once she does that, will you call her fake? Will you call her easy?

Just because she picks up on cosmetics will not turn your daughter into a whore.

We admire different aspects of beauty, not just one, not just natural.

I really wish you could see me doing a face palm to every remark you said on this thread.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif (UV rays are responsible for 80-90% of skin aging which is something cosmetics companies don't tell you). I've always admired her for being a natural looking woman and my wife is like her although she sometimes wears a little bit of makeup on those rare special occasions. My wife is 35, I'm 28 and her skin is also amazing so I'm totally buying the idea that makeup + UV damage from tanning age the skin significantly.. That is why there is an SPF## indicated on many of the skin products. I think almost EVERY commercial dealing with skincare addresses sun damage and sun protection.






Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What about all those gender bending chemicals in makeup? Nobody is concerned with that? There are studies showing that these chemicals affect the endocrine system of teenage girls and women who are pregnant. A woman who works for my wife and wears a lot of foundation makeup has an 8 year old daughter who got her period for the first time last month. I'm not saying that the makeup during the pregnancy is responsible but it may have been... Research had determined that due to better nutrition, girls are mensing earlier. Poor nutrition in earlier centuries is why girls mensed at 12. The age range is 8-13years.

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not saying that to be sexist, I want to empower women and I want to empower my little girl. Women are naturally beautiful. If men don't need makeup than neither do women. It's all social brainwashing. Women aren't uglier than men and yet that's what most women unconsciously believe. My dear little boy...YOU don't need too empower anyone. We will take what we deserve without your permission. Perhaps get out of the house more and have a good look at the world around you as you have been a shut-in a little too long.


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Sep 9, 2010)

My opinion of this situation is a give and take. As someone who's ended up dating a few women over the years who specifically detested makeup, I can say that I see a significant natural beauty in a lady who doesn't necessarily /have/ to, or just chooses not to put on makeup every day. Those women over the years were very pretty in their own rights, and most of them were generally confident in their day to day presentation. However, in contrast, There have been one or two I knew that were very concerned about the way they looked, and always had to have something on their face to smooth out their complexion, accent their eyes, etc. etc. Did I feel it was unnecessary? So-so. Nearly all the women I'm speaking of preferred to don the warpaint for special events of course. Did I find them beautiful and attractive either way? Absolutely.

Now, *chuckles*, I must admit, I fall into somewhat of the same category as Karren for personal reasons, and now _I_ am the one who ends up putting on even just a little foundation every day, maybe a little mascara and some lip gloss just to go to the store or work.. Of course, in my case, presentation is more of a key point... I'm not complaining, (Oh PLEASE, are you kidding me??) believe me. After watching ladies in makeup for SO many years, I was feening for the right to be able to be just like them, much to my current partner's dismay. She is one who prefers NOT to wear makeup at most any time (being a cook for a living), but does seem to enjoy, from time to time, applying to suit the situation. Her complaint is that, because of my situation being a nearly fully 'out' transwoman, being able to be accepted for who you feel you are means a lot more blending is necessary (both in social situations AND in foundation colors.. ;-} ) and the more I pass for the average woman walking by, the less double-takes I get. So on days when she doesn't WANT to wear makeup, she feels out-of-sorts because I am. *shrug* Talk about an inverted Catch22 - never saw that one coming.


----------



## LonghornLayla (Sep 9, 2010)

What are these gender bending chemicals in makeup that cause girls to get their periods earlier?

What is actually believed to be causing menses sooner in girls is due to hormones in the food we eat. The beef that your daughter eats, the milk that she drinks is likely to be pumped full with estrogen. If you want to avoid early menses in your daughter, I suggest you start feeding her food that touts not having extra hormones added. They are pricier but probably worth it and I will be doing this for any children I have in the future.

Further, some women just have great skin. It's called genetics. Of course you should protect your skin as much as possible from sun damage, but this won't stop some women from getting acne, bags under their eyes, wrinkles, whatever. Some of us are just unluckier than others. Ask the many boys in high school who don't know the first thing about makeup who are having massive breakouts or the women who happen to breakout a week before their period.


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't wear much makeup at the house. If I am not leaving the house and just going to lay around the house, bareface it is. However, I have found that if I will get up and do my makeup, I am much less likely to just lay around, even if it is just a bit of foundation and some eye liner.

I wear mineral foundation and actually feel that it is good for my skin and acts as a bit of an extra sunblock. I have oily skin on my face and cannot wear sunscreen there without feeling like an oily mess and breaking out.

For me it almost turns into a mental game (but nothing to do with being attractive, etc.) No makeup and there is nothing stopping me from laying around, watching tv or napping. Light makeup means time to get out of bed and get some stuff done. Add a bit more and that means I am prepared to leave the house to go to work or to a store where I have a good chance of running into someone I know. Heavy makeup means that I am attending something special or ready for a night on the town.

My husband sees my every way and it doesn't seem to effect him one way or the other. I kind of think he is a bit the same way with clothes though. Start out in what you slept in - so, probably shorts and no shirt. Put on a shirt and shoes and you are ready to do stuff around the house or run errands like Wal-Mart or Tractor Supply or the hardware store. Make sure clothes are neat and clean and you are ready for work or for running errands in town. Shirt tucked in, slightly nicer jeans, some cologne, and he is ready for something special or a night on the town.


----------



## Doya G (Sep 16, 2010)

i can say its the same as question as why ppl dress up!

for me, make up is like dressing up. when i feel like i want to look my best. i put on a good outfit and top it off with good makeup.

nothing about beautifying myself or insecurities :S


----------



## Blushbyjen (Sep 16, 2010)

I wear makeup becasue I enjoy it. I like playing around with different colours, different products etc etc. I don't wear that much makeup in the house but i do when I go out on a night out but there would be the odd day where I dont wear any at all.

I get bad skin days like every other girl and I am consious of that when I go out. I don't want people to see a hige pimple on my forehead when they are talking to me so I cover it up with makeup. I do admit that these days more than before there is a lot more emphasis on how women look today and we can fall victim from it but women are not the only ones either. Men can too fall victim to this I don't see why women are always tarnished with oh why do you need so much makeup?, why do you need all those shoes? why all the handbags? Beacuse IT MAKES US HAPPY!

My tuppence worth anyway!


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Sep 16, 2010)

OMG!!! I wasn't going to respond, but I couldn't resist. I am a female that is very confident and will has no problem going out without makeup (scars and all) so the generalizations are ludicrous.

I wonder if this self righteous individual is eating these hormone and chemical filled foods that they sell in every store. I agree with previous poster, STUDIES HAVE SHOWN THAT HORMONE FILLED FOODS are more than likely the culprit of the early onset of menses. And as a female it could have also been genetics. Has that even been considered? It is a million times more likely that is due to either food or genetics that girls are having these issues not because of makeup.

What about the all natural product lines? The thousands of women who have never worn makeup but make daily stops to get their kids happy meals.

The real issue is that this guy has a poor image of females and that is a personal problem. Plenty of women have beautiful skin who wear and dont wear makeup. My mom for one wore makeup for years and has beautiful skin. 55 and looks 40, why, genetics and skin care. While I have adult acne I have been told that I have beautiful skin and I have never felt insecure or any of the above. Maybe the original poster should try spending time with women other than his mom and step into reality.


----------



## chez_moi (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm spilling the beans here and telling you ladies that yes men like to look at women like Kim Kardashian and Megan Fox but they don't respect them. They find these women attractive in a superficial sense... they see them as women who are desperate for male attention and can be easily manipulated. When we look at women who are all dolled up, it screams INSECURITY and EASY. We see that they don't find themselves pretty enough to be confident about their natural looks. Sorry but




a)I don't understand

or

b)What you're saying is stupid

I don't think Megan or Kim are beautiful (for me they are not)- I prefer other type pf beauty like Rosie Tupper, Abbey Lee Kershaw...but I do respect Kim and Megan. They are not only faces.

I look like a little girl- have child face and I wear make up no make up.

So everyone should respect me



.

But If I use red lipstick and black e/s that "respect" will gonna dissapear....?

If yes- that was not respect.


----------



## Ingrid (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif (UV rays are responsible for 80-90% of skin aging which is something cosmetics companies don't tell you). Poor you, you have no idea how SILLY and STUPId you sound right now. Do some research on cosmetic companies if you can't get your story straight. UV rays are the reason why cosmetic companies are putting sunscreams in all their prodcts like foundation, primers, facecream and even on lip products. The suncream that you put on this morning before you step out, who do you think provide that? It's the cosmetic companies that you have been bashing on. And if you think women are spending too much money on cosmetic and not using their money wisely you are wrong, again do some research before you talk, recent studies have proven that more women are entering universities than men. Women are not only landing better jobs/position than men, we have more responsibilities both at home and in the work force. The points that you have made are so in the past and they are just plain silly and sexist. Maybe you need to educate yourself more and actually be around real women. If you are using the cosmetic companies as an excuse to put women down, this is NOT the place for you. We women do not put on makeup because we want to impress men, we do it for ourselves as an enjoyment, if you think that women are spending too much time on cosmetic, I can say the same about guys who spend long hours playing video games that give them absolutely no benefits. Sorry to disappoint you, but men today do not rule the world this is the 21st centry in case you have been hiding in your cave for too long, women are just as capable of doing what men can do.


----------



## willowrock61 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, some amazing ideas!

Anyway, I too am a male - straight as an arrow, and have just recently began to use makeup. I love it, my wife loves it and helps me with it. My only complaint is that unfortunately, we still live in a culture that frowns on men wearing make up.

I by no means, color myself up to be a barbie doll; I just use enough to cover my blemishes and add some natural colors. And as for the question "why do women wear make up"? It could be because they are and have always been far better at taking care of themselves than men.

I have only two years experience using skin care products but one of the first things I learned is that done correctly, makeup and skin care products will protect AND beautify your skin.

As for the culture hang ups - if you're one of those who skowl at men wearing make up, please lighten up. This happened to me recently at a womens' meeting I attended with my wife. I felt so terrible; I just wanted to crawl under a rock and hide but had to endure the entire meeting before I could escape.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow I think anyone who has such strong feelings like that must have some inner issue. Maybe you should pick up some eyeshadow and have fun.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *willowrock61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As for the culture hang ups - if you're one of those who skowl at men wearing make up, please lighten up. This happened to me recently at a womens' meeting I attended with my wife. I felt so terrible; I just wanted to crawl under a rock and hide but had to endure the entire meeting before I could escape. I have no qualms as long as it is flattering - man or woman...makeup should be flattering. I dated a guy that wore foundation, eyeliner and bronzer. It wasn't a problem. Its good you have the support of the one you love, that's all that matters anyways.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 17, 2010)

Makeup is an accessory. It allows for individual expression.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 18, 2010)

I wear it cuz I love it. Just like guys like cars and sports.


----------



## blondepearl (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh please. In all these posts you've posted, you've sounded nothing but disrespectful. Do you really think *everything* women do is 100% bearing the thoughts of men in their mind? If so, wow. That does sound narrow minded. And you yourself said your wife wears makeup sometimes, and she probably wears it a lot more than you think. Do you call your wife *easy *when she wears makeup? I know several females that are the *furthest *thing from easy that wear makeup daily, some of them even, *gasp* wear visible makeup.


----------



## Darla (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember the line from an old Genesis song, "Concealing to appeal"

I think that sums it up pretty well, enhance what natural beauty you have and conceal any flaws. Makeup can be dramatic or just subtle. Too much and you look like a clown at worst or a caricature of a woman.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The comment about Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox is a bit flawed. A lot of guys find them attractive, but their public personas is another matter. They come off as aloof, pretentious and self-absorbed. Unless you are dating in those circles most guys will never really truly know what these women are like.


----------



## NIN (Sep 26, 2010)

well

talking about industries

u should first answer to yourself, why are men so dedicated to expensive cars, home cinemas, gadgets, and then discuss about a few thousand euro's hobby (cause that s what it s about) like makeup addiction.....

certainly, talkin in consumation terms, any hobby could cost an amount of money and a part of the industry business would take advandage of this...

same thing with make up products. of course there is a hudge propaganda behind it that forces as all makeup addicts to buy more....and we do it gladlly



)))

dont u?

r u still living in a cave?

dont u wear nice suits, drulling for a new car, buy the best seats for your favorite team, or wish u could do all of the above?

it s simple

if makeup was a way for us to seem prettier to men, a little purse of products would be more than enough. spending a big amount of our income, "studing" and discussing about it in a daily basis,practicing even when we are alone or having a coffee with our girlfriends, proves that it is "our thing":a preference, an addiction, a hobby, a break, u name it...

as for respecting or not, women that wear make up, or/and try about their looks,

i m happy to inform u that recently (the last 60 years at least) women are being respected for their character, their studies, their carriers, their opinion, their contribution to family and to the society, but not for their make up base.....(pathetic thought)


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Sep 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StakeEdward* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wait. What? Women who like to wear makeup don't get PhD's or start businesses as a result of spending time on their makeup? Look at the ceo of bare minerals.





Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The companies that market these products are basically saying that women are naturally ugly and need to wear chemicals on their faces in order to be presentable. They won't tell you that directly, but that is the message: women are ugly without makeup. Isn't that pathetic?
When we look at women who are all dolled up, it screams INSECURITY and EASY.

It's sad yes, that I and (obviously not all but some) people DO feel ugly without makeup...but why call us pathetic? It's sad, but there's no need to judge people if they do have insecurities. 
&amp; If women wear the amount of makeup that Kim Kardasian does, to me it doesn't mean they're only trying to look pretty. It means they like how it looks, whether its different or not - that's the impression I get. I highly doubt Taylor Momsen puts all that black eyeshadow on because she feels ugly without it - but its part of her style.

&amp; Makeup doesn't make someone easy. : )


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do sometimes think that I am just the kind of "target" the makeup industry wants. I donÂ´t see myself as beautiful without makeup. Cute, but not beautiful. And in my eyes, cute isnÂ´t enough, so if I can put makeup on to look better (mainly to myself) then I will. I feel the exact same way.....

I never used to wear make-up when I was younger, and when I did, I was SO afraid that people would judge me "for wearing too much make-up".

Now I've learned to actually apply make-up to ENHANCE my face and my features, it makes me feel SO confident and beautiful.

It's not necessarily the "make-up" we (or I) are obsessed with, it's how it enhances our features.

now riddle me this, why are guys so into sports? There's absolutely NO point to it!!! Checking scores online?? WTF?


----------



## bCreative (Sep 27, 2010)

IT'S FUN!!

You look different when you put it on, and in some cases feel prettier and sexier!


----------



## Jennifer2009 (Sep 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello ladies,
As a guy, I'd like to know why women wear makeup? I don't mean any disrespect and I'm here to learn from you but I just don't understand why women are obsessed with products that are filled with hormone disrupting, cancer causing chemicals (according to several studies). Is it because you think that men won't find you pretty without makeup? Is it because of your own insecurities?

Thanks.

For someone who means no "disrespect," you sure do have a disrespectful tone. You describe women as "obsessed" with makeup. You make claims without any factual basis -- "hormone disrupting" and "cancer causing" chemicals, etc. 
As others have said: What is your agenda?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 27, 2010)

Doya and L281173 share my sentiments.


----------



## Ngelic (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to feel the same way you did. I hated women who wore makeup and thought they were stupid for hiding their natural beauty because it just shows how low their self esteem was. I would always give them the "evils" with my eyes and criticize them from behind their backs.

I'm 18 now, and my mind has completely changed for those who wear cosmetics. Yes, it hides their true beauty but it also in some ways enhances it. Since I was 13, I love art and well.. as I got older I had less and less time to draw - for some reason, it always had kept me sane. I couldn't stand the stress that the sciences, theory, family and friend complications that school and home was putting upon me and because of that, I eventually stopped going to highschool for 2 months.

While I was hiding from the world, I decided to experiment and *try* to accept cosmetics and believe me.. it was the best thing I've ever decided.. even though I'm still young. The stress of my life goes away every night when I paint my face... it's as if my face is the canvas and I was creating something special... or as some people call it.. "art".

Nowadays, I would just retire in my bedroom with my brushes and colours after a long happy day at school (repeating the year that I missed).. instead of trying to escape from the real world. It's just so fun!

... and so I'm not doing it for what sociality thinks of me or to pick up a guy... but it's for me and me only.


----------



## prettyfaye (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you serious? First of all makeup has improved a lot over the past 15 years and not all makeup is full of toxins, many have organic additives that can help improve the appearance of the skin. Women have been applying makeup to their finished look for thousands of years this will never change.


----------



## Misskaty (Sep 27, 2010)

Because we want to enhance our natural beauty


----------



## chez_moi (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do women wear mek up?

Why do women wear shoes?

Why do women wear evening gowns...?

Why...?

Respect-Disprespect can be the names of some MAC e/s or lipstick, but not feelings about somebodys powder or blush.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Sep 28, 2010)

LMFAO, I was having a similar conversation with my bf. He asked to why, I am like have you seen my without it? Obviously you have and I have seen many many other celebrities without theirs and honestly, it seems like it would be a necesary thing. There are some woman who don't look like themselves underneath all that exterior, and then there are those who look naturally beautiful and don't need much. I fall into the you won't recognize me without it category. It sucks, but thats the beauty of makeup, to make you into the beautiful girl you deserve to be.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *JamieL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've always wondered if women are really that liberated. Everything about the modern woman is fake: fake hair colour, fake boobs, fake nails, fake tan, fake lips, fake eyelashes, fake skin etc. Ok, some will say they don't have all these things, but you still feel the need to paint your faces in order to feel presentable to the world. *Women aren't liberated, they're slaves to the cosmetics industry who makes billions of dollars off of women's insecurities. **
*


I rather be a slave to the cosmetic companies than to a man. Thank you very much.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## llehsal (Sep 28, 2010)

I get asked all the time..."How much makeup can you have?? When will you ever use it all?" and I say "how many shoes do you have, how many jeans do you have?? ....when are you going to wear it all?"

I think like anything else, makeup is something I enjoy. I love the thrill of seeking new items of testing new products...of looking beautiful....I go from close to nothing, to exaggerated....I think an answer to your question would be subjective based on each individual.....I LOVE makeup because it's fun



...Oh...and I look amazing in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Am I The only one who DIDNT find Jamies post offensive!!!!? I think he was pretty much right on About Women feeling the need to wear makeup Or Having insecurities I mean It in Reality is Fake If you dont wake up with rosey cheecks &amp; glossy llips &amp; long thick lashes Than It is Fake................That doesnt mean its WRong Everyone always assumes the word "Fake" is Bad or Insulting &amp; its not I wear fake lashes &amp; tons of makeup because its fun &amp; i like to Be creative &amp; at times Impress ppl &amp; if its "fake" than I dont care its fun &amp; it makes me happy So I think hes right on saying "men dont HAVE to wear makeup so why do women?" I agree I mean Just think of how much crap the first lady or the news lady would get if they got all dressed up did there hair &amp; went on television with absolutely no makeup its crazy but its reality &amp; i dont mind one bit I love putting on makeup for myself &amp; sometimes for others &amp; who freakin cares!!!!!!


----------



## gally123 (Sep 29, 2010)

right


----------



## Roshni Diya (Sep 30, 2010)

I feel quite liberated actually. I like the way that make up looks. It makes me happy. There's nothing more to it; i don't wear it to impress anyone, to hide anything, or because i feel that i have to. It's quite simple really.


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

I wear make up to enhance my features, not to cake myself in a mask or cover myself up.


----------



## LovelyLara (Sep 30, 2010)

i do believe that its whats on the inside that counts...BUT pretty much EVERY man judges a woman based on their looks and please don't try to say you don't. When a guy notices a girl its all about how she looks, he doesn't know if she's smart,funny, or kind when he is about to approach her. So i think its kinda wrong for you guys to come in this forum and talk badly about us wanting to wear makeup so much when you go out all time and look for HOT chicks..


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well I wear makeup because I just feel so much better about myself with it on.


----------



## Simone (Oct 14, 2010)

Some of the people in this thread are waaaaaaaaaaay overthinking it. Makeup to me is an artistic endeavor, why do painters paint, writers write, and sculptors sculpt? It's a fun and creative thing to do, which is why we're on all a cosmetics forum to begin with. This "to catch a man" idea is soooooooooo retro.


----------



## breathless (Oct 14, 2010)

i wear makeup when i'm feeling artsy. i can go out and not wear anything for all i care.


----------



## aliana (Oct 14, 2010)

Does that person even go to this forum anymore? lol...


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think so, I think he was like a hit-n-run kind of poster.


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Oct 15, 2010)

i wear it a) because its fun B)  because it makes me look prettier c) its apart of my style 

I LOVE IT!!

i have so much fun buying it , getting new colours trying out new lipsticks 

hearing my bf give me compliments , trying out new techniques 

its just fun


----------



## Ripplemakeup101 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whether you love makeup or you do it to enhance the process is a reliver for me, as i am capable to create and experiment within my own space. I am in control, when doing a face i envision and then put into reality whatever i choose using my tools and colours in front of me. A real way to be an artist.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 19, 2010)

My mother who is 53, never wore any makeup and women keep asking her what her secret is for beautiful skin and she just tells them that she never wears makeup and she swears that it has kept her skin beautiful throughout the years. She takes great care of it and protects it from the sun (UV rays are responsible for 80-90% of skin aging which is something cosmetics companies don't tell you). I've always admired her for being a natural looking woman and my wife is like her although she sometimes wears a little bit of makeup on those rare special occasions. My wife is 35, I'm 28 and her skin is also amazing so I'm totally buying the idea that makeup + UV damage from tanning age the skin significantly.
 
Some people do have natural good looking skin. I have a friend who doesn't wear sun protection, nor take care of her skin specially with a specific cleanser, she uses the same bathing soap on her face as she does her body but her skin looks great. Have said that, her mother's skin looks amazing too with minimal care, its probably hereditary. I have known women who wear makeup and have great skin, and I've known women who don't and have bad skin so I would say not wearing makeup doesn't nessasarily allows you to have good skin. 
The beauty industry is a 35 billion dollar a year industry and most consumers are women. Can you imagine how rich and powerful women would be if they used all that money to start women-owned businesses or getting their Ph.Ds? While women spend hours playing with makeup, talking about makeup and spending money on makeup, men start businesses and rule the world. I'm not saying that to be sexist, I want to empower women and I want to empower my little girl. Women are naturally beautiful. If men don't need makeup than neither do women. It's all social brainwashing. Women aren't uglier than men and yet that's what most women unconsciously believe.
 
I would say the love some women have for makeup is like how some men love computer games or IT gadgets, they too spend alot of money on their hobbies don't they? Besides, the women in important positions of power are increasing even as we speak so I wouldn't say a woman's hobby of makeup hinders progress in her career. As with all things, this is about personal choice, and the least any other person can do is to respect it.


----------



## Godfrey Silas (Sep 10, 2011)

The question of why women wear makeup is a fair one. In fact, not asking this question is actually more fascinating. When I was in grad school I had the compulsion to study this socially inexplicable phenomenon. I found that nobody had an answer to the question. So I was forced to abandon the thesis. Women DO NOT know why they paint their faces...period. All answers to the question amount to a defensive stance. For a woman to provide a viable explanation to the inquisition, she would have to have interrogated the phenomenon with clear objectivity beginning with herself. The best woman to ask is the woman who does NOT paint her face. She knows why she does not. Makeup, I have determined, is a psycho-social event in which most women participate inadvertently; contrary to intellectual defensive posturing. Even the best among intelligent women are inexplicably implicated. Because emotions are not tools of reason. If you asked American women to desist from makeup for 7 days, they would declare war. It is categorically unconscionable that no researcher, as yet, has perused the protracted psychological implications of makeup or the intrinsic  emotional damage rendered by the practice. I suspect that the eventual rejection of makeup shall only be possible by the highest self-actualized women in the distant evolutionary future.

-Godfrey Silas


----------



## mahbravo (Sep 10, 2011)

why everybody think we are insecure about our appearance? make up its a vestige of body painting, like indians, tattoo, etc...

it is about look even more beautiful then we are, like a beaty ritual or something. Its the same reason we take a shower, use perfume, deodorant. Why do you wear some nice clothes when youre in a date? to look and feel even better! you complain about the chemical products, but you eat fast food, its bad for your health too! this conversation is just ridiculous, unnecessary....


----------



## mahbravo (Sep 10, 2011)

> The question of why women wear makeup is a fair one. In fact, not asking this question is actually more fascinating. When I was in grad school I had the compulsion to study this socially inexplicable phenomenon. I found that nobody had an answer to the question. So I was forced to abandon the thesis. Women DO NOT know why they paint their faces...period. All answers to the question amount to a defensive stance. For a woman to provide a viable explanation to the inquisition, she would have to have interrogated the phenomenon with clear objectivity beginning with herself. The best woman to ask is the woman who does NOT paint her face. She knows why she does not. Makeup, I have determined, is a psycho-social event in which most women participate inadvertently; contrary to intellectual defensive posturing. Even the best among intelligent women are inexplicably implicated. Because emotions are not tools of reason. If you asked American women to desist from makeup for 7 days, they would declare war. It is categorically unconscionable that no researcher, as yet, has perused the protracted psychological implications of makeup or the intrinsic  emotional damage rendered by the practice. I suspect that the eventual rejection of makeup shall only be possible by the highest self-actualized women in the distant evolutionary future.
> 
> -Godfrey Silas


 I totally disagree with you. I KNOW why i wear make up. thats nothing to do with social rules, or something, its about how i feel about my self, cause i dont give a $#@% about what others thinks about my flaws. I dont try to cover my flaws, i try to play with colors and textures, i try to look appropriate to each occasion, to look more awake, healthy. But i dont have any problems with going out without no make up on. i do that almost everyday.


----------



## violynn12 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you.  This was a perfect answer.  I'm the same way.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Sep 10, 2011)

You're a troll and the fact you made such a thread screams "attention seeking" and "insecure" not to mention "superficial" and "condescending". It is a makeup forum and makeup is a scientifically safe medium that allows you to enhance your looks without needles, drugs, or risks. The sun causes cancer, but can you really live without it? Stop trying to bash makeup and those that wear it to up your green cinco stance.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Sep 10, 2011)

And I suspect that only the highest form of male will learn how to pick up after themselves, stop farting and burping in public, learn that watching sports doesn't count as actually playing the sport, stop ogling at girls young enough to be their daughters, put their pride behind themselves, among other things in the distant evolutionary future.

-CharmedimSure

This game is fun!
 



> Originally Posted by *Godfrey Silas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suspect that the eventual rejection of makeup shall only be possible by the highest self-actualized women in the distant evolutionary future.
> 
> -Godfrey Silas


----------



## Suzy Bernier (Sep 10, 2011)

The first thing I want people to see when they look at my face is my eyes and not my bright red cheeks and blackheads.  I use my makeup to enhance the features I like the most and to hide the parts I don't like.  I love to experiment with colors and I just have fun with it.  It's art.  It's a hobby.  Girls enjoy pretty things and making themselves look pretty.  Without makeup I feel totally exposed but I don't feel ugly.  I'm so used to wearing makeup as a part of social normalcy that without it I just feel like I'm naked!  I have oily skin and it's my choice to apply some powder instead of making social connections with an oil slick on my forehead.  Everyone judges you on looks to some extent.  Looking good and well groomed tells people that you give a damn.  When you look like a cavewoman or someone who just rolled out of bed people don't take you as seriously.  It's deeply rooted in our culture, especially today.  Right now the hippie look is really not popular.  What is popular is looking healthy, clean, well groomed, and looking the best that you possibly can.  The women that go overboard with plastic surgery are the insecure ones.  I don't wear makeup to please anyone but myself.  I have my own definition of what looks good and how I want to present myself to others.  When I do makeup I usually do it as an artistic outlet for my creativity and sometimes I'm just trying to achieve a certain look that matches how I feel inside.  I don't wear makeup to please boys or because I feel insecure.  I think boys should wear makeup if they feel like it without being afraid of the "oh my god you're so gay!" remarks.  I hope for a more acceptable world compared to how it is now.  But people will be people.  I would love to see guys wear dark colored nail polish and eyeliner and cover up their acne and maybe put a little effort into it instead of being so judgemental about girls looks and putting girls down.  They should go look in the mirror.


----------



## Cityboundmew (Sep 11, 2011)

For myself, I tend to put makeup into two categories: "Grooming" and "Art". For the same reason I wouldn't go about my day in my PJ's with my hair uncombed, I fill in my brows, darken my lashes, define my eyes, and conceal blotchyness/bumps/dark circles. It makes me look more presentable! Other times, I like to express myself with colours, thicker lashes, and shiny lipgloss. It's fun, just like a party dress or cute hair accessories! :]

I certainly _feel _more confident with clean combed hair and foundation, and sometimes I want to feel different with an unusual outfit and dramatic eyeshadow.

(I think the creator of this topic was trollin', but it's interesting to hear what people say.)


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 14, 2011)

You said it well!
 



> Originally Posted by *ColorMeQuickly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!! I wasn't going to respond, but I couldn't resist. I am a female that is very confident and will has no problem going out without makeup (scars and all) so the generalizations are ludicrous.
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 14, 2011)

I really hope he is a troll! I can't stand when people blame makeup on cancer...while they nibble on genetically engineered meat and lay in the sun.




Such hypocrites. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're a troll and the fact you made such a thread screams "attention seeking" and "insecure" not to mention "superficial" and "condescending". It is a makeup forum and makeup is a scientifically safe medium that allows you to enhance your looks without needles, drugs, or risks. The sun causes cancer, but can you really live without it? Stop trying to bash makeup and those that wear it to up your green cinco stance.


----------



## Carol D. (Sep 14, 2011)

Self-adornment and artifice are one of the few things that are unique to humans. You could accurately say that cosmetics are a natural thing for humans. We've been applying paint and pigment to our bodies and faces as far back in history as we can go. We apparently have enjoyed cosmetics for a very, very long time.

Carol


----------



## imonabhaute (Sep 15, 2011)

S***, I didn't know that my covering imperfections to even out tone along with defining features I want to was something I needed a reason for.  I thought it was because I always seek perfection and I have some warped sense of what that is based on societal expectations and norms.  Cliffs notes is that it makes me feel pretty and I have fun doing it, so meh.


----------



## Godfrey Silas (Sep 16, 2011)

WOMEN AND THE IMPOSSIBLE PURSUIT OF BEAUTY

The concept of BEAUTY needs closer inspection. On close examination it becomes apparent that the concept, from a physical standpoint, is actually an extreme one. The word actually means PERFECTION. A beautiful woman exists at the zenith, the triangular pinnacle, the perfect spheres of physical appearance. That description, as we can see, creates the gulf between most women who exist and physically perfect (beyond reproach) women. If I were a woman, and knew all I know, I would not seek to be beautiful. Intellectually clear-minded women understand that sentiment. The circularity of chasing this impossible abstraction, is probably wherein lies the problem for women. It is with utmost sympathy that I offer a persuasion to women to reconsider the chase. The women who can emotionally abandon this circular zeal for beauty (if so divinely inspired) will be ultimately FREE.


----------



## TizzyT (Jan 13, 2012)

I completely agree with you. I'm a woman and I never wear makeup. While I believe to each their own, I think women need to get off the make-up train and embrace their natural look! Why do people say makeup "brings out the features"? Were your features hidden before you put on makeup? What, you couldn't see your eyelids before you smeared 3 colors on it? Or your lips were invisible before dousing it in lipstick? COME ON! Y'all know that whole "bringing out features" rationale is nonsense. Your features are there already and I'll bet they look fine if only y'all would believe that and stop believing Cover Girl, Maybelline, and all those other cosmetic companies digging in your pockets and breaking down your self-esteem


----------



## cursom (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha, this is too much. All I can say is, I wear makeup because its fun? I go out all the time with no makeup on, a small amount, or a full face. I see it an as accessory, just like my necklace, earrings, my socks and shoes.. I don't think I'm dressing up for other women or men, its for me, because me myself and I like it that way. Think of it what you must, think of me as "easy" or severely "insecure", but I'm only on this planet once in a life time, so I'll go out with a bang. I'm super "fake," its awesome, and my fiance loves me no matter what I look like. I'll put on the lipstick extra thick today, and look extra "pathetic." Haters gonna hate. &lt;3


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, that was a waste of grad school and your parent's money. Which did you attend? I can only assume you majored in Women's Studies or Sociology, given your choice of thesis.



> Originally Posted by *Godfrey Silas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The question of why women wear makeup is a fair one. In fact, not asking this question is actually more fascinating. When I was in grad school I had the compulsion to study this socially inexplicable phenomenon.


----------



## bigwhitesky (Jan 14, 2012)

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *TizzyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I completely agree with you. I'm a woman and I never wear makeup. While I believe to each their own, I think women need to get off the make-up train and embrace their natural look! Why do people say makeup "brings out the features"? Were your features hidden before you put on makeup? What, you couldn't see your eyelids before you smeared 3 colors on it? Or your lips were invisible before dousing it in lipstick? COME ON! Y'all know that whole "bringing out features" rationale is nonsense. Your features are there already and I'll bet they look fine if only y'all would believe that and stop believing Cover Girl, Maybelline, and all those other cosmetic companies digging in your pockets and breaking down your self-esteem

I'll have to respectfully disagree! xD my features are indeed "hidden" before makeup.. for example, my lashes are long but they are very thin, straight and fine. It's amazing what a little curling and mascara does... Also as an Asian woman with the typical monolids, our natural lashline is hidden under a load of flesh, it's amazing how a little eyeliner brings out our natural beautiful Oriental eye shape. Plus, like cursom awesomely put it - make up is fun! I enjoy it just like I enjoy painting or coordinating an outfit. Make up for me is not about a lack of self esteem, but about the happiness that attention to aesthetics brings. Who doesn't love pretty things? xD Of course different people have different standards of beauty, people like yourself like "natural" better, and some other people like me prefer some 'adornment'. Let us live and let live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Carol D. (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TizzyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree with you. I'm a woman and I never wear makeup. While I believe to each their own, I think women need to get off the make-up train and embrace their natural look! Why do people say makeup "brings out the features"? Were your features hidden before you put on makeup? What, you couldn't see your eyelids before you smeared 3 colors on it? Or your lips were invisible before dousing it in lipstick? COME ON! Y'all know that whole "bringing out features" rationale is nonsense. Your features are there already and I'll bet they look fine if only y'all would believe that and stop believing Cover Girl, Maybelline, and all those other cosmetic companies digging in your pockets and breaking down your self-esteem


 Hmmm, you just joined a forum called Makeuptalk and your first posting is in support of the OP saying that you never wear makeup and think that women shouldn't wear makeup?

Methinks we're dealing with a *sockpuppet* here.  






Carol


----------



## katana (Jan 14, 2012)

Women and girls wear makeup as a form of self-expression. It is fun to play around with different colours and experiment with new looks.

It makes you feel better and look better when your complexion is even and you have a hint of rosy cheeks.

Women wear makeup because they want too, not because cosmetic companies are forcing them too.

Cultures of men and women have worn makeup and cosmetics for thousands of years. Many still do, including the men.

It is a form of self expression. It is fun. Simple as that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suitepee (Jul 15, 2012)

As shocking as it may seem to you, many women wear makeup to express themselves &amp; because it's fun to play around with. Not all of us are insecure or trying to impress men or win your approval.


----------



## hjc682 (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont wear makeup to 'attain an impossible standard of beauty', or whatever that guy said... I wear it to project to the world how I feel inside. Inner beauty isnt riddled with acne scars and dark under eye circles. Personally, Im not trying to feel sexy or hot or whatever, I just want to look like how I feel I should look. Its funny some of these trolls suggest men absolutely hate when women wear makeup....my husband fully supports my makeup hobby, he actually thinks its really cool! He loves me no matter what, but he (like some men Im sure) is ok knowing their woman likes looking GOOD. Most importantly, he knows its something that I like to do, so he FULLY supports it. I know guys like these trolls who are always talking trash on women who wear makeup, but are the first to make a nasty remark when a bare faced woman crosses their path. Theres a difference between dipping your head in product and actually applying it properly. Guys say the want women to have the 'natural' look, and to them they think natural is bare faced. When in reality, the 'natural' they think they are describing is just a 'natural look'. IE: Just a bit of powder, neutral eyeshadow and some mascara. I normally dont feed the trolls, but this is just ridiculousness.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2012)

Women wear make-up for other women.

It's a power-play display. Women are _very_ terrirorial and make-up is their way of establishing an unspoken hierarchy. (Respect me and back down) Yeah, you can call it whatever you want: Wearing it for self-esteem, confidence, vanity, pride, ego, or whatever "emotional" tag to feel fit to attach yourself to. But behind the emotion, lies the bare-bones motivation of establishing a dominant role within a group using a visual hierarchy cue called colour. It's also why women don't use their T&amp;A (another weapon or tool in her arsenal) around other women to establish or achieve the same goal.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 15, 2012)

I wear it simply because I like it. There's no real psychology behind it, for me anyway,  I just like it. There are many times I'll stay at home and play in makeup and create new looks just to mess around and I won't even go anywhere. I just really like makeup, always have.


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

I know the original troll is long gone, but I can't resist:




*Different women wear makeup for different reasons!*





Anyone trying to pin down why "all" women wear makeup isn't going to be successful. Just like anyone trying to pin down why _all_ people with a common activity participate in that activity.

I wear makeup for three reasons. 1. To enhance my natural beauty on some days, 2. In a decorative manner other days, and 3. Because I enjoy having a makeup hobby, from the aqcuisition to the application.

Other women wear cosmetics for a thousand different reasons, some common ones include:


They feel obligated, and only wear it for work (good luck getting a job in most retail fields barefaced) 
They feel obligated, and wear it socially

They genuinely enjoy wearing it for a variety of reasons, as other posters have said

Wearing it boosts their self-confidence

They enjoy applying it themselves and having done a gorgeous job

They're reviewers/MUA's/bloggers trying out a product

As a status symbol or a territorial thing, as Vogueboy said. I'd bet hard cash he sees a lot of very obvious cases of it.

To enhance natural beauty, as several other posters have said.

To cover up real or perceived imperfections, as other posters have said

To stand out, to show their individuality (goths are an extreme example, but every shadow I own reflects my individual tastes)

Cultural tradition,  a lot of cultures have traditional wedding makeup, traditional makeup for different ceremonies, etc


These are just off the top of my head.  From that list, there are seven different reasons that have applied to me at one time or another. So there's no ONE reason why women wear makeup, there isn't even ONE reason why an individual woman wears makeup.

And cultural tradition arguably applies to a lot of Western women, even though I was thinking of Eastern cultures initially. There's a certain look that's traditional for work, for prom, for different sorts of dates, for a bar or night club, for a wedding guest or the bride herself. I know from my younger years that skateparks and basement music shows have cosmetic appearance codes.

Please don't misunderstand me and assume I'm saying ALL women wear makeup due to social norms. I personally went barefaced for most of high school, most of college, and most of my life up until six months ago, when makeup actually became interesting to me. I know for a fact that a lot of women who don't want to wear it say "to hell with your stupid expectations" and only wear it when they'll enjoy wearing it. 

The fact that women are judged for wearing makeup, or not, is still an unfortunate reality. Sexism isn't over, it's just a largely cultural battle now, in addition to the civil rights battle. Since equality is another one of my interests, this is something I think about and read about. Women are still expected to wear makeup more often than men. Makeup is still seen as a women's thing, when in reality there are plenty of men who identify as men, who do not identify as trans women, who wear it. Most people, when they hear "Man wearing makeup" will think of a stereotype of a trans person or a stereotype of a female impersonater ("drag queen") when there are plenty of men who wear it in a more traditionally feminine fashion for fun occasionally, or wear concealer, lip and eye products, etc. But this is a whole social rights and norms can of worms that I'm not trying to get into too deeply. My point is, women are still expected to wear makeup, while men are not. Our society is still very superficial.

Anyway, I know y'all are thinking "Oh god it's that girl who posts really long posts, someone shut her up" so I'm ending this post.


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 15, 2012)

For me, I started and used to wear it because my ex boyfriend told me I look ugly and I needed to start using makeup, so I did. After we broke up, I stopped using as much, but I enjoy collecting them because I'm a sucker for limited edition items. lol.


----------



## Debglam (Jul 15, 2012)

I wear makeup because I like to look pretty on occasion 



  (and it takes a lot!).  

Seriously, buying, trying, and playing with makeup is a lot of fun!  Everyone, male or female, likes to look good and to do little things to feel good about themselves.  (Why do ya think the old, bald, pot bellied guys drive around in little sports cars????  



 )  But with that said, if you women wear makeup because it makes YOU feel good - more power to you.  If you wear it because you think you HAVE to for someone else, be it other women or a guy, don't!  There are other, real friends and partners out there that don't need you to wear makeup for THEIR reasons!  

Okay, that will be 25 cents. . .

Hugs,

Debby


----------



## MakeUpDownUnder (Jul 16, 2012)

I was SO happy to find this forum and particularly this thread. I was thinking today that maybe there was something strange about me (Well, that is probably still true in MANY other areas of my life.). I really only seriously "re-found" makeup in a big way a few months ago and I am almost addicted to using it now. Not for any one else, but because I love the simple act of applying makeup. Before, I knew I liked using makeup, but I don't think I knew enough to make the most of it all. So lately I have been reading, researching and revising all sorts of ways to apply makeup and the ways to look after my skin and I am finding it all extremely interesting. Finding out where shadows fall on your face, how and WHY to contour, which colours bring out my green eyes (purple!), which colours and application styles are more flattering for mature skin, etc. For me, using makeup has many benefits. It certainly makes me look better - but I don't actually consciously apply it for other people. I simply like my appearance to be 'better' in my eyes. Putting makeup on can also make me feel better. If I have a cold, or haven't slept well, I know that the least I can do is "fake it" so that people don't tell me all day that I look sick. And one of the biggest reasons lately is that I find it extremely therapeutic. I love getting all of my "equipment" out, settling myself down at the table in front of my lit-up mirror and getting to work painting another portrait. That may sound corny, but that is truly how it feels. I may not be another Picasso, but I try to not end up looking like HE has done my makeup. Anyway, for my first post this is more like a novel, but I just want to thank many of you for making me feel at home. I have found today that it is OK to use makeup simply for the enjoyment of it, and not because I am a tart. Phew! That thought could have been weighing heavily on my mind all night - now I shall sleep peacefully.


----------



## Kirari (Jul 16, 2012)

I wear makeup for the same reason I paint:  because it's my art and I like it.  If I wore makeup for society , I definitely would NOT wear some of the stuff I wear.  The same goes for my tattoos, piercings, and clothing.  I wear things for me.  If all I wanted was attention, I would throw on a wedding gown, stick a frying pan on my head, and run down the street screaming. 

Ok, I may do that anyway.  Sounds like it might be a fun photoshoot.

Personally, I've always thought that people who were hung up on being "empowered" where usually overcompensating for not being so.  If you're worried about it that much, chances are you're not the best person to try to teach anyone it.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Every morning my boyfriend always tells me to "Take that crap off your face!" and my response is always "I don't wear it for you! So leave my realm". Women wear makeup as a way to further express themselves and what their personality is. It's like wearing clothes, or shoes. It's stupid and practically comical to believe/think that a woman wears makeup for A MAN! that's very egotistical of men to think. Father's should be proud that their daughters are expressing themselves, instead of just going with the norm and being carbon copies of other women. It's sad that men think so little of any form for a girl to show who she is, after all most men just want women to STILL stay at home and do their laundry and make sandwiches. To hell with that!


----------



## imonabhaute (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatieM12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every morning my boyfriend always tells me to "Take that crap off your face!" and my response is always "I don't wear it for you! So leave my realm". Women wear makeup as a way to further express themselves and what their personality is. It's like wearing clothes, or shoes. It's stupid and practically comical to believe/think that a woman wears makeup for A MAN! that's very egotistical of men to think. Father's should be proud that their daughters are expressing themselves, instead of just going with the norm and being carbon copies of other women. It's sad that men think so little of any form for a girl to show who she is, after all most men just want women to STILL stay at home and do their laundry and make sandwiches. To hell with that!


 I don't think any guy or girl would be able to get me to 1)stay home, 2)do their laundry or 3)make them sammiches.  I like to work, I pay out my laundry and housekeeping and I don't even make myself sandwiches/lunches let alone for others.  I haven't had trouble finding people to date who understand give and take in a relationship, so NBD.

I like wearing makeup for myself.  I like the looks, I like the confidence and I like the creativity.  I try to think less why I enjoy it, and spend more time enjoying it.


----------



## jacobwhite (Mar 6, 2013)

why do men play with cars?

its dumb - of course it is. both are: cars and make-up. its education.

as a man i do like a bit of make-up sometimes - shake things up a bit - get a bit of attention when i had a bit of something in my tea and i'm out for a party.

oh and no, wearing make-up isn't creative, and it isn't 'for you'. just like wearing a great outfit isn't a statement, just like wearing a brironi doesn't make you sean connery's james bond. it's all advertising and education, role modelling and all that stuff... oh and just because one isn't aware why we are doing something doesn't mean it isn't subconsciously the reason for doing so. of course make-up has every little thing to do with seduction, just like wearing tight jeans is for a man. anyone who says that "i just do it for myself' should go back to school and read up on edward bernays - after all it is him who made women start smoking cigarettes (yes indeed women didn't smoke until this man single handedly made a point about the power of advertising by taking the bet that he could make women smoke out of fashion; when up until then it was considered an un-lady thing to do: look it up; google: BBC, century of the self. that may seem like beside the point - but it isn't. that's exactly the point - we are all products of advertisers and our society at large.

cheers.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jacobwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh and no, wearing make-up isn't creative, and it isn't 'for you'. just like wearing a great outfit isn't a statement, just like wearing a brironi doesn't make you sean connery's james bond. it's all advertising and education, role modelling and all that stuff... oh and just because one isn't aware why we are doing something doesn't mean it isn't subconsciously the reason for doing so. of course make-up has every little thing to do with seduction, just like wearing tight jeans is for a man.


 You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but when you proclaim that all other people who have an opinion that clashes with yours are wrong, you lose all credibility, as far as I'm concerned.

Perhaps you just joined in order to do a bit of trolling? 

Carol


----------



## jacobwhite (Mar 6, 2013)

> You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but when you proclaim that all other people who have an opinion that clashes with yours are wrong, you lose all credibility as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Carol


 Carol thank you for your point - but - you are using the ad hominem fallacy: attacking the person's character or trait or form of reasoning instead of engaging with the argument...

I am indeed saying that certain arguments are false - based on communications  theory and my limited, though somewhat founded knowledge of freud and the experiments his nephew berneys did - the guy who invented 'public relations'.

Now I'm happy to hear what you have to say about that - perhaps I misquoted someone or made a mistake in my argument. However that is as far as I will argue with someone who is using at least one common logical fallacy. Unfounded opinions can be submitted to Jack Cafferty at CNN - at least he pretends to care...


----------



## jacobwhite (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but when you proclaim that all other people who have an opinion that clashes with yours are wrong, you lose all credibility, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> ...


 Carol thank you for your point - but - you are using the ad hominem fallacy: attacking the person's character or trait or form of reasoning instead of engaging with the argument...

I am indeed saying that certain arguments are false - based on communications  theory and my limited, though somewhat founded knowledge of freud and the experiments his nephew berneys did - the guy who invented 'public relations'.

Now I'm happy to hear what you have to say about that - perhaps I misquoted someone or made a mistake in my argument. However that is as far as I will argue with someone who is using at least one common logical fallacy. Unfounded opinions can be submitted to Jack Cafferty at CNN - at least he pretends to care...


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 6, 2013)

Troll indeed. 

I'm done.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 6, 2013)

We need a please don't feed the trolls sign.


----------



## feemia (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 7, 2013)

I totally wear makeup for me.  It makes ME feel good about myself, it makes ME feel more finished, and it gives ME more confidence in my appearance.  Me me me!




 

As for my boyfriend?  I'm lucky, I've got a good guy there.  As far as make-up goes, he honestly doesn't care one way or the other.  He doesn't get bent out of shape if I wear it, and he doesn't treat me as less attractive if I don't have it on.  He's pretty even-keeled, regardless of if I'm done up or bare faced.  If we're driving in the direction of an Ulta and I ask him to pull up so I can quickly run in for something, he doesn't give me a "What, more of that stuff?  Blah blah blah..." lecture.  It just isn't any kind of a deal breaker or something to argue over in his eyes.


----------



## Najlaa adel (May 12, 2013)

i wear makeup because i like to , plus it makes me feel confident, not to attract some one or to be "easy" , it's just our desire to look pretty or even the prettiest! .


----------



## rhondaf43 (Dec 21, 2013)

I really like mixing things up from time to time and see the reaction on peoples faces, I get a big kick some times with people taking a double look and shaking their heads, its so funny and fun.



Merry Christmas and A Great NEW YEAR,

Rhondaf43


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do sometimes think that I am just the kind of "target" the makeup industry wants. I donÂ´t see myself as beautiful without makeup. Cute, but not beautiful. And in my eyes, cute isnÂ´t enough, so if I can put makeup on to look better (mainly to myself) then I will.

I disagree with the statement about Megan Fox &amp; Kim Kardasian-type women who wear "too much makeup". First of all, both women are naturally beautiful without it. Second, they are always in the public eye and need to look presentable to keep up their sexy image.
Third, any guy who thinks that women who put that kind of effort into their appearance are "easy" probably has no clue about women to begin with.




I don't think Kim Kardasian &amp; Megan Fox wear too much makeup at all! I do agree with you about women who put a lot of effort into their appearance are easy. Anyone who thinks that doesn't have a clue!


----------



## LoriTG (Dec 28, 2013)

I am wondering if this guy just felt like starting something. I wear makeup because I like how I look with it on, I feel pretty, it gives me more confidence and it's fun. I wear it because I like it and I usually get all kinds of comments on my makeup. If someone don't like it they can look the other way.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 28, 2013)

I wear makeup because I enjoy the process of putting it on and taking it off. I don't wear very much makeup usually, but now I'm trying to wear eyeshadow every day. I do it for myself because it makes me happy. I don't want to sound arrogant, but I actually like my face and I have good skin so I don't feel I need to wear makeup. I don't wear it to be attractive or for men. It's all for me. If men think I wear it for them, it's their issue not mine. Same for women. It's a personal choice.


----------



## MUMami (Dec 29, 2013)

Why I wear makeup? Simple - I look better with it than without it - period.

  I see makeup on 2 different levels - Camouflage, and Artistry.   Camouflage: To cover blemishes/scars/ even out complexion to make it appear like you have flawless skin. Artistry: Eyeshadow, lipstick. liner etc to me are extra â€˜sprinklesâ€™ to decorate and/or enhance your natural features.   My main purpose for makeup is for camouflage -  If it werenâ€™t for my scars and blemishes - I would have no problem walking out the house without makeup -   But I do - and for that reason I â€˜mustâ€™ wear this everyday (it can be quite burdensome though Iâ€™ll admit) But nobody can tell me that a blemished face looks better than a clear one. (Now how well you put on makeup is another story) but if done properly, a made-up face _always_ looks better in my opinion.   Makeup is a beautiful thing. Im an artist on many levels, and makeup is just one way I express myself.


----------

